# [FIX] MLB at Bat Live Game Streaming on CM7 Thunderbolt.



## Mudavo (Jul 22, 2011)

This fix is for the MLB at Bat app and will not break Netflix. MLB.TV users can enter thier account info on MLB at Bat for access to all live streaming games on their phone via Flash.

The problem is on CM7, when you load up MLB at Bat and enter your MLB.TV account information, you do not get the option for the live games. This has only been tried on CM7 and will probably work for OMFGB/OMGB. This is not a problem for Sense based roms. There are two parts to the fix.

1. Getting the MLB at Bat app to recognize that your phone is authorized to play live content.
2. Getting the flash player to stream properly. Users encounter a live stream with only audio and no video on AOSP based roms. OR no stream at all.

FIX Part 1 (Getting MLB at Bat to authorize your phone for live content)

You need to edit the build.prop file in /system of your phone's root file system. To do this you need to use a file system viewer/edit app that can mount the file system as read/write ie. ES File Explorer or Root Explorer. I use Root Explorer. You can get this app on the market for $3.93US. Well worth the money with what it can do. ES File explorer is free on the market but is hit or miss on certain ROMs when it comes to mounting the file system to read/write. My instructions will be with Root Explorer but will be similar if you decide to use ES File Explorer.

To Begin:

Edit the build.prop (if you are a Netflix user, don't worry. It still works after this fix)

-Open Root Explorer and navigate to the root of your phone's file structure. 
-Go to the file /system. Then press the Mount R/W button in the top right hand corner. 
-Press and hold the file build.prop
-Scroll down and select "Open in Text Editor." 
-Edit the following information exactly as it appears below under NEW.

OLD
ro.product.model=ThunderBolt
ro.product.brand=htc_wwe

NEW
ro.product.model=ADR6400L
ro.product.brand=verizon_wwe

-Then press menu> Save Changes. It will then backup your old build.prop as build.prop.bak and save the new one as build.prop

-Reboot your phone.

-After it boots up open MLB at Bat and make sure your MLB.TV account information is setup. Press and hold an in progress game. You should now have the option to watch the game live.

IMPORTANT!!!!!!!!!!! You need to attempt to watch a game before doing FIX Part 2 or it will not work. The file you need to edit "config.data" will not be there.

Fix Part 2

This is the same fix that is posted on the first page of slayher's CM7 RC 1.4 post for fixing Flash player 10.3 in the stock browser by removing permissions in config.data. The only difference is we are doing it for MLB at Bat.

To begin:

-Using Root explorer navigate to /data/data/com.bamnetworks.mobile.android.gameday.atbat2011.full/app_plugins/com.adobe.flashplayer/.macromedia/Flash_Player/

-Press and hold the file config.data and select Permissions.
-Remove the check marks in all the boxes and then select ok.
-Then Reboot

You should now be able to watch live games.


----------

